# We did it we did it!!!



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Today Aria finished her AKC championship!!!! She was completly owner handled! I'm so proud of this girl! We went winner bitch both days and today we also went best of winners! She earned her last 9 points in the last 7 months  I will now sit her out for a few months and then may go for her grand. Her daughters, Audrey and Felicia will turn 1 year old Tuesday (7/18) I can't believe it!! They are sitting out until September


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! It must be even more rewarding having handled her yourself.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations! That is amazing!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

HUGE congratulations!!! Proud of you and your beautiful Champion.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! All those hours of keeping her groomed and clean... aw, time for you to take a breather.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You have done such an awesome job together. I am thinking all about keeping her show coat through her pregnancy and whelping those beautiful puppies along with all the days at shows. You deserve to have the summer off to enjoy your girls.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congratulations! Great job by both of you!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Aria is beautiful! Congratulations.
I know next to nothing about showing and handling - but I do know it takes a tremendous amount of dedication.

And patience.

And, you could probably add many more nouns...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very impressive and well deserved congratulations. She's gorgeous.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations! That is quite the achievement.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Aria - she is beautiful and a true champion.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow!!! Congrats! Owner handled ch in poodles is just about the biggest accomplishment in showing, in my eyes! Amazing work. She looks so beautiful! And congrats on getting BOW - way to finish with a kick!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Aria. Finishing you own poodle is just about the BEST feeling you can have. Good luck when you bring Aria back out for her grandmother championship! You will also enjoy this venture as well!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry for the typo!! Grand Championship, ,,, spell check isn't always correct.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations and much admiration for all you had to do to get there! BTW..........Aria is looking really gorgeous! Would love to see pics of her offspring!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! What a wonderful accomplishment for the two of you!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Congratulations and much admiration for all you had to do to get there! BTW..........Aria is looking really gorgeous! Would love to see pics of her offspring!



Thank you!
Here are some pictures of her daughters I kept, Audrey and Felicia 

First 3 are Felicia, second 3 are Audrey and then last one is one of my
Favorites of Aria :blush:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are three lovely ladies for sure! Good luck with the younglings.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Felicia and Audrey are the next generation of gorgeous. Their Mama has set that bar high!


----------

